# What to do when your girlfriends cuts the driveway corner?



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think we have all had that family member that does it. And it drives me insane. That area is full sun so every year until the Reno I try out different seed. As you can see this year it's tttf / kbg. I came home yesterday and saw the tire tracks on the babies. Now I'm thinking to do landscaping until the new driveway is poured and will have a huge apron. So this is temporary what I'm curious what others have done. I'm thinking either a boulder and some small grasses or just do a little maiden grass and mulch around so both sides match... I've thought about putting in something that would teach her a lesson... but the Tahoe was too expensive and of course it would be my fault. Thoughts on a temp solution?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have that at the corner of my driveway. Little stones from cars over the years have filled me it in. It's just there now.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Drive a metal stake at each corner. Problem solved.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

I do all sorts of stuff that probably makes my wife crazy. This is not a hill I would die on. Maybe ask her for ideas that may look good. Engage her in a solution and she may see how important this is to you. I certainly would do something that could damage her car. Or a kid riding a bike on the edge of the road. This is probably the wrong place to say this, but it's just a little grass.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

The other answer to your post could read "Don't tell my wife."


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Have you talked to her about it? Stress the importance of your yard to you. It will take little to no effort to correct the problem on her end, just a little mindfulness when pulling in.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would recommend you teach her how to drive into corners where she does not clip the corner with the back tire.

Right now you have damage to your lawn. Next it may be busted rim, scratched or dented quarter panel, etc.

I had to explain to my wife that driving a long wheelbase vehicle requires more planning going into corners.

In our society, I think fathers need to spend more time with their daughters teaching them how to drive better.

I had to teach my wife how to drive a manual transmission car. The concept of using a clutch is challenging.

I am always amazed at the number of curbs that get hit by drivers, and not just the ladies. Curb Killer! RUN!!

As to what to do, I would go buy those plastic reflectors that you can use to mark where to turn at night.

Explain that it will make it easier to see the driveway at night, which is true. But she will have to drive around it.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd be ecstatic if my wife only cut the corner. Our drive is almost 500' long and she regularly comes up the drive with at least two wheels on the lawn. I told her I was going to buy her some snow tires that would give her some extra traction in that grass.
Put a bolder there or I like the spike suggestion too.


----------

